# Rahmengrösse Blizzard



## jd_odin (17. November 2004)

Hi,
denke über ein Blizzard nach und bin nicht sicher ob 18,5 oder 19,5". Ich bin 1,86m groß und für jeden guten Rat dankbar 
Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Martin M (17. November 2004)

Bin ebenfalls 186cm hoch, Beininnenlänge ca. 90cm.
Mein Blizzard passt mit 19,5" perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (17. November 2004)

19,5! Ein 18,5er ist zu klein.


----------



## dertutnix (17. November 2004)

yip, nimm 19,5. bin 180 und fahr 18,5 und das passt mir 1a, aber wär ich auch nur 1 cm länger, wär's mir vom rahmen zu klein, auch wenn du natürlich mit vorbau und sattelstütze wieder einiges korrigieren kannst.

gute wahl! für mich ist das blizzard immer noch eines der schönsten stahlrahmen, die dann auch noch leistbar sind!


----------



## clemson (19. November 2004)

bin 1,80 und hab mir gestern ein blizzard rahmen in 19,5 gegönnt, damit meine  rockies brav zusammen spielen können im kalten winter


----------



## Musicman (19. November 2004)

Tach 

Mir hat man hier zu nem 18,5" geraten, ich bin 1,83cm groß


----------



## digi03 (20. November 2004)

Das hier ist für "Musicman" !
Damit er nicht noch ein paar Wochen über die Rahmengröße grübelt. (grinns)
Also das ist mein 18,5er Blizzard und meiner Einer mit 1,81 m und 83,5 cm Schrittlänge.
Bin damit absolut zufrieden. Bei 1,86 m und ???? Schrittlänge würde ich dann
aber schon eher zu einem 19,5er raten. Da die Rocky Mountain Rahmen im Verhältnis zu 
anderen Herstellern eigentlich alle ein relativ langes Oberrohr haben, geht es im Grenzfall auch mal 
etwas kleiner in der Rahmengröße.


----------



## Musicman (20. November 2004)

Ich bin 1,83cm und hab ne Schrittlänge von 86cm.

Langes Oberrohr im vergleich zu welchen Herstellern? Endorfin? Giant? Das sind die anderen beiden Favoriten.


----------



## Martin M (20. November 2004)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Langes Oberrohr im vergleich
> ...[/QUOTE]
> 18,5" 580mm horizontal gemessen
> 19,5" 595mm horizontal gemessen


----------



## digi03 (20. November 2004)

Martin M schrieb:
			
		

> 18,5" 580mm horizontal gemessen
> 19,5" 595mm horizontal gemessen


Genau so isses.
Beim überwiegenden Teil der  Hersteller ist die Oberrohrlänge dagegen zwischen
10 - 20 mm kürzer. Das heißt, daß man auch bei der Wahl der nächst kleineren
Rahmengröße bei Rocky nicht automatisch auf einem zu kleinen Rad sitzt.


----------



## Musicman (20. November 2004)

Dann doch 18"-19" je nach Oberrohr, der XTC Rahmen hat ein Oberrohr von 590mm in der Grösse M 19" bei nem Sitzrohr von 48cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

